# consolekit addition - and daemon

## depontius

I was reading an entry on the gentoo-hardened mailing list, and saw that consolekit has been added to the standard built.  (I presume added to @system)  I don't know when that happened, but I hadn't noticed, and it doesn't seem to have made any difference.  But I also noticed that there is "/etc/init.d/consolekit", so there's now a daemon involved with console security, I'm not and never have been running it, and I don't appear to be having any problems.  The author of the note was, and was told that he needed consolekit in order to get Direct Rendering running.  I have one system at home that can't run kernel-2.6.29, because though glxinfo says it's doing direct rendering, it's slower than death, but by symptom I don't really think it's related to consolekit.  Incidentally, it's an nVidia legacy (17x.yy.zz) 5700LE graphics card.

Should I be running the consolekit daemon?

What does it do for me if I do"

What am I missing, now?

What bad might it do if I start?

Does it matter that I'm running neither gnome nor kde?  My wife runs xfce, and I run icewm.

For that matter, I see a lot of other daemon code in /etc/init.d that I'm not running, and apparently not suffering for.  Things like acct, consolefont, dmeventd, nvidia, pydoc, rmnologin, serial, urandom, etc.  Never have run any of them, either.

----------

## rsa4046

I wondered about this as well. From http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

```
Description: framework for defining and tracking users, sessions and seats

ConsoleKit is a system daemon for tracking what users are logged

into the system and how they interact with the computer (e.g.

which keyboard and mouse they use).

```

See also original  announcement

----------

